# geometry on Wilier Escape and Evasion



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Anyone know what the c-t seat tube dimensions are on a medium for both models? I can't find the geometry tables on 08 and 07 models anymore. Thanks.

Also anyone have ride impressions on either models. I hear they are comfortable as far as aluminum goes. Thanks.


----------

